# Just to make you a bit envious



## warren123 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yesterday I got this from my employer. As a present. And so did everyone else in my departement. Just so you know where you should apply for a job :devil: 

It's a branded Elektro Lumens Firesword V. 3000 Lumens, runs on 4 18650 Li-Ion batteries.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 18, 2011)

WHOA!!! What a fantastic gift! Obviously there are some serious flashaholics in management at Google. :twothumbs


----------



## AMD64Blondie (Jun 18, 2011)

O.K. I am officially jealous.A ElektroLumens Firesword,and they just gave it to you as a gift? Wow....


----------



## tam17 (Jun 18, 2011)

Awesome! If that's how Big G's business gifts look like... Me want one! :naughty:

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 18, 2011)

wow!! things MUST be going well @ Google.
I work just down the street at the largest telecommunication equipment company in the world... All I got for my 10 year anniversary gift last year was a stupid glass marble/ball.

Are you guys taking resumes?

LOL... congrats on the excellent score!!


----------



## blah9 (Jun 18, 2011)

That's so awesome!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to CPF, warren123, and what a fantastic gift! 

Presumably we should also congratulate Elektro on securing a major supply contract with Google...!


----------



## HooNz (Jun 18, 2011)

What are your EXACT GPS coordinates , we have to Nuke you!

'when we get jealous some say we get nasty'


----------



## LilKevin715 (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't suppose you work in a Data Center with no lighting? Geez what a nice gift from a employer.


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thats certainly a fantastic gift from anyone, let alone your employer. Enjoy rightfully so.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Would never expect an employer to give a great light like that as a gift! Congrats on your good fortune!


----------



## Kraid (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow! Alright, you've succeeded. I'm damn jealous!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 18, 2011)

I've never wanted an Electro Lumens light as badly as I do now! The purple tail sets it off so nicely. What a great present!


----------



## motherfletcher (Jun 19, 2011)

how do i get a job there?!
what generous employers! hats off to them. and yes, i'm pretty damn jealous


----------



## carrot (Jun 19, 2011)

What's the occasion???


----------



## HotWire (Jun 19, 2011)

Posted in the wrong forum! As punishment you must send me the flashlight! (Just kidding!) Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm very impressed. Google just earned bonus credibility points!


----------



## robostudent5000 (Jun 19, 2011)

i hope they included AW batteries and a Pila charger. if not, major major demerits for Google. 

maybe, sometime during the year, you could casually slip your bosses a link to Scurion's website.


----------



## samm (Jun 19, 2011)

That is sweet, congratulations!!


----------



## flashflood (Jun 19, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Presumably we should also congratulate Elektro on securing a major supply contract with Google...!


 
Absolutely! I just hope Wayne doesn't go all Hollywood on us...


----------



## ElektroLumens (Jun 19, 2011)

Wayne


----------



## Napalm (Jun 19, 2011)

Mhhh... does your "department" have "security" in its name? 

Nap. :nana:


----------



## Darell (Jun 19, 2011)

Sweet Mother of Pearl. Big companies are supposed to hand out those crappy/cheap keychain lights that are fun to play with for like 25 seconds. A monster like this? Wow.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 19, 2011)

That is awesome! It makes me worry about all the people who have got one and will never bother to maintain the li-ion cells for it though.. Did they provide them for you with some info on how to look after them?


----------



## adw75 (Jun 19, 2011)

:wow:

Last time I got anything from a company as a gift was years ago.... :sigh:

you know, those company pins that nobody wears except management.

Enjoy the light, it looks great.

Alan


----------



## Cataract (Jun 20, 2011)

If you really wanna rub it in, post some beam shots! (I WANT you to rub it in!)

If my boss ever gave me something like that I'd likely .


----------



## nbp (Jun 20, 2011)

So THAT'S what Google is spending all the money they make selling my personal info on! I always wondered. :thinking:

Awesome light, congrats! 







Darell said:


> Sweet Mother of Pearl.........



Welcome back Darell, we missed you. :grouphug:


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jun 20, 2011)

If your internet searches are slower for the rest of the day, it's because an entire division of Google currently has really bad spots in their vision!!!!!


----------



## Darell (Jun 20, 2011)

nbp said:


> Welcome back Darell, we missed you. :grouphug:


 
Awww! It's good to feel loved. I'm still here... just mostly silently watching these days.


----------



## uknewbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Amazing company gift.

I have one (minus the branding of course!) and it is still one of my most impressive lights. That wall of flood just never gets old


----------



## nbp (Jun 20, 2011)

Darell said:


> Awww! It's good to feel loved. I'm still here... just mostly silently watching these days.


 

Ah, I see. I was wondering the other day where you were, as it had been so long.....

But I suppose once you know everything, you needn't spend as much time here anymore. 



Or maybe, you've already said everything you have to say that's worth saying in your first gazillion posts. :nana:


----------



## surfsmurf (Aug 4, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> i hope they included AW batteries and a Pila charger. if not, major major demerits for Google.


 
Nah, we "just" got four 2600 mAh batteries and a 2-at-a-time charger, both from Tenergy.


----------



## soraxd (Aug 4, 2011)

oh my gosh! you work for Google?!?! what do you do?


----------



## surfsmurf (Aug 4, 2011)

kramer5150 said:


> wow!! things MUST be going well @ Google.
> I work just down the street at the largest telecommunication equipment company in the world... All I got for my 10 year anniversary gift last year was a stupid glass marble/ball.
> 
> Are you guys taking resumes?
> ...


 


motherfletcher said:


> how do i get a job there?!
> what generous employers! hats off to them. and yes, i'm pretty damn jealous


 
google.com/jobs 



carrot said:


> What's the occasion???


 
You are probably not going to like the answer, but it comes out from our yearly swag budget.  However, in all honestly this is the nicest present yet by far.



PhotonWrangler said:


> WHOA!!! What a fantastic gift! Obviously there are some serious flashaholics in management at Google. :twothumbs



Yup!


----------



## soraxd (Aug 4, 2011)

wow surfsmurf does too? lol lets be friends guys


----------



## fl0t (Aug 4, 2011)

As a person that has been laid off from work this year I tell you: You hold on to that job, and when in doubt always look at your flashlight shelf. They clearly want you there.


----------



## flashy bazook (Aug 6, 2011)

Your boss(es) at google clearly read Wired magazine!


----------



## Ninja (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome to CPF ya farmers ! 8>)


----------



## joe1512 (Aug 11, 2011)

Regarding the charger, etc....

I am surprised they didn't go with a Fenix TK41 that uses nice safe AA batteries. Or a SR91 Intimidator or the like that has its own battery pack with Charger.

I'm kind of dubious about handing off a 4x18650 light to "normal people". Putting the batteries in wrong or using mismatched charged batteries, etc could be quite bad.


----------



## robostudent5000 (Aug 11, 2011)

Google probably had enough confidence in their employees that they didn't consider that a big risk. You can't be a dummy and work for Google.


----------



## tx101 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'll be lucky to get a box of matches from my tight XXX employer


----------



## Vortus (Aug 14, 2011)

robostudent5000 said:


> Google probably had enough confidence in their employees that they didn't consider that a big risk. You can't be a dummy and work for Google.


 

Guess thats one way to cull the herd


----------



## COAST (Aug 14, 2011)

I love Google even more now!


----------

